# ECB Rate Cuts - Investment Property Mortgages



## Seiko (6 Nov 2008)

Hi,

I have a tracker mortgage on a investment property with PTSB. I was assuming the rate cuts wil be passed on, but then I was thinking maybe the banks might treat these mortgages differently. 

Has anyone heard anything to the contrary?

Thanks

Seiko


----------



## Armada (6 Nov 2008)

I think the cut rate, once its a tracker still apllies. It does with BOI.


----------

